# Down the Stretch They Come



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I know that somebody else compiled this list some time ago. Here it is revised with all teams looking at only 7-9 games left to tank. 

12. INDY 32-42 HOME: *BOS*, NJ, WAS. ROAD: *CHA*, *PHI*, *MIL*, MIA, *ATL*

11. NY 31-42 HOME: *PHI*, *MIN*, DET, NJ. ROAD: *MIL*, CHI, NJ, TOR, *CHA*

10. MIN 31-43 HOME: NOO, TOR, DAL, SA, *MEM*. ROAD: *NY*, GS, DEN

09. SAC 30-43 HOME: UT, HOU, GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: DEN, *MEM*, SA, LAC

08. SEA 30-44 HOME: LAL, HOU, DAL. ROAD: NOO, UT, PHX, *POR*, LAL

07. PHI 29-44 HOME: TOR, *ATL*, *IND*, ORL, CLE. ROAD: *NY*, *BOS*, DET, TOR

06. POR 29-44 HOME: UT, HOU, *SEA*, GS. ROAD: HOU, DAL, SA, LAC, UT

05. CHA 29-46 HOME: *IND*, MIA, *NY*. ROAD: WAS, MIA, CHI, *MIL*

04. ATL 27-47 HOME: *MIL*, *BOS*, WAS, *IND*. ROAD: NJ, *PHI*, CLE, *MIL*

03. MIL 25-48 HOME: *BOS, NY,* ORL, *IND, CHA, ATL*. ROAD: *ATL, BOS*, CLE 

Of most interst to me will be how Milwaukee finishes the season. Seven of their nine games are against lottery teams. They have two games left with Boston and they do not want to win at any cost. But they also have two games with Atlanta and games with NY,INDY and CHA. They could get to 29/30 wins, and I do not anticipate Portland winning any games since all the injuries have our bigs out. Portland could get into at least a tie for the ping pong balls at picks 3/4. 

Feel free to update this daily.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Got to love those games where bad teams playe each other. Someone has to get the win!

Milwaukee is pretty far ahead/below us though. I think it's a longshot for us to pass them. If they can go out and lose to ATL a couple times and Charlotte as well though, then we could potentially jump to 4th in the lotto. If we were to do that, we'd have roughly a 1 in 4 chance of getting #1 or #2.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

The Seattle at Portland game could end up being huge for us...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

dudleysghost said:


> Got to love those games where bad teams playe each other. Someone has to get the win!
> 
> Milwaukee is pretty far ahead/below us though. I think it's a longshot for us to pass them. If they can go out and lose to ATL a couple times and Charlotte as well though, then we could potentially jump to 4th in the lotto. If we were to do that, we'd have roughly a 1 in 4 chance of getting #1 or #2.


We had a better chance than that at 1 or 2 last season (being the worst team in the league, record-wise) and it didn't pan out too well for us. Intentionally tanking might get us a FEW more ping-pong balls, but in the end it still comes down to ping-pong balls, and the few we might gain by intentionally tanking will NOT increase our odds at #1 or #2 significantly.

At this point, tanking just doesn't make much statistical sense.

PBF


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 20:00:

12. IND 32-42 PCT: .432 HOME: BOS, NJ, WAS. ROAD: CHA, PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL

11. N Y 31-43 PCT: .419 HOME: MIN, DET, NJ. ROAD: MIL, CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA

10. MIN 31-43 PCT: .419 HOME: NOO, TOR, DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: NY, GS, DEN

09. SAC 30-43 PCT: .411 HOME: UT, HOU, GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: DEN, MEM, SA, LAC

08. PHI 30-44 PCT: .405 HOME: TOR, ATL, IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR

07. SEA 30-45 PCT: .400 HOME: LAL, HOU, DAL. ROAD: UT, PHX, POR, LAL

06. POR 29-44 PCT: .397 HOME: UT, HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: HOU, DAL, SA, LAC, UT

05. CHA 30-46 PCT: .395 HOME: IND, MIA, NY. ROAD: MIA, CHI, MIL

04. ATL 27-48 PCT: .360 HOME: MIL, BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: PHI, CLE, MIL

03. MIL 26-48 PCT: .351 HOME: NY, ORL, IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: ATL, BOS, CLE 

Por and Sac games yet to be completed.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of NOON, 4/5/07: 

12. IND 32-42 PCT: .432 HOME: BOS, NJ, WAS. ROAD: CHA, PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL 

11. N Y 31-43 PCT: .419 HOME: MIN, DET, NJ. ROAD: MIL, CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA 

10. MIN 31-43 PCT: .419 HOME: NOO, TOR, DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: NY, GS, DEN 

07. SAC 30-44 PCT: .405 HOME: UT, HOU, GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: MEM, SA, LAC 

07. PHI 30-44 PCT: .405 HOME: TOR, ATL, IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR 

07. POR 30-44 PCT: .405 HOME: HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: HOU, DAL, SA, LAC, UT 

06. SEA 30-45 PCT: .400 HOME: LAL, HOU, DAL. ROAD: UT, PHX, POR, LAL 

05. CHA 30-46 PCT: .395 HOME: IND, MIA, NY. ROAD: MIA, CHI, MIL 

04. ATL 27-48 PCT: .360 HOME: MIL, BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: PHI, CLE, MIL 

03. MIL 26-48 PCT: .351 HOME: NY, ORL, IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: ATL, BOS, CLE


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2210, 4/6/07: 

12. IND 33-42 PCT: .440 HOME: BOS, NJ, WAS. ROAD: PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL 

11. MIN 32-43 PCT: .427 HOME: NOO, TOR, DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: GS, DEN 

08. N Y 31-44 PCT: .413 HOME: DET, NJ. ROAD: MIL, CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA 

08. SAC 31-44 PCT: .413 HOME: HOU, GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: MEM, SA, LAC 

08. POR 31-44 PCT: .413 HOME: HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: DAL, SA, LAC, UT 

07. PHI 30-45 PCT: .400 HOME: ATL, IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR 

06. SEA 30-46 PCT: .395 HOME: HOU, DAL. ROAD: UT, PHX, POR, LAL 

05. CHA 30-47 PCT: .390 HOME: MIA, NY. ROAD: MIA, CHI, MIL 

04. ATL 28-48 PCT: .368 HOME: BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: PHI, CLE, MIL 

03. MIL 26-49 PCT: .347 HOME: NY, ORL, IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: BOS, CLE


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2200, 4/7/07: 

12. IND 34-42 PCT: .447 HOME: NJ, WAS. ROAD: PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL 

11. MIN 32-44 PCT: .421 HOME: TOR, DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: GS, DEN 

10. N Y 32-44 PCT: .421 HOME: DET, NJ. ROAD: CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA 

09. SAC 31-44 PCT: .413 HOME: HOU, GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: MEM, SA, LAC 

08. POR 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: SA, LAC, UT 

07. SEA 31-46 PCT: .403 HOME: HOU, DAL. ROAD: PHX, POR, LAL 

06. PHI 30-45 PCT: .400 HOME: ATL, IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR 

05. CHA 30-47 PCT: .390 HOME: MIA, NY. ROAD: MIA, CHI, MIL 

04. ATL 28-48 PCT: .368 HOME: BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: PHI, CLE, MIL 

03. MIL 26-50 PCT: .342 HOME: ORL, IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: BOS, CLE


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I have a burning desire to lose right now.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1800, 4/8/07: 

12. IND 34-42 PCT: .447 HOME: NJ, WAS. ROAD: PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL 

10. MIN 32-44 PCT: .421 HOME: TOR, DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: GS, DEN 

10. N Y 32-44 PCT: .421 HOME: DET, NJ. ROAD: CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA 

09. SAC 31-44 PCT: .413 HOME: HOU, GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: MEM, SA, LAC 

08. POR 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: SA, LAC, UT 

07. SEA 31-46 PCT: .403 HOME: HOU, DAL. ROAD: PHX, POR, LAL 

06. PHI 30-45 PCT: .400 HOME: ATL, IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR 

05. CHA 31-47 PCT: .397 HOME: MIA, NY. ROAD: CHI, MIL 

04. ATL 28-48 PCT: .368 HOME: BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: PHI, CLE, MIL 

03. MIL 26-50 PCT: .342 HOME: ORL, IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: BOS, CLE 

CHA just upset MIA despite the refs doing all they could to give the game to Wade and MIA. PHL is losing to ATL at home right now, and SAC has HOU at home tonight.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Good, back up to 8. Happy to see it.

We're pretty much guaranteed to lose to San Antonio. Let's hope Seattle can beat the depleted Rockets and we can move up a spot.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

PHL ended up winning in OT over ATL. That moves us to 7.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1930, 4/8/07: 

12. IND 34-42 PCT: .447 HOME: NJ, WAS. ROAD: PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL 

10. MIN 32-44 PCT: .421 HOME: TOR, DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: GS, DEN 

10. N Y 32-44 PCT: .421 HOME: DET, NJ. ROAD: CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA 

07. SAC 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: MEM, SA, LAC 

07. PHI 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR 

07. POR 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: SA, LAC, UT 

06. SEA 31-46 PCT: .403 HOME: HOU, DAL. ROAD: PHX, POR, LAL 

05. CHA 31-47 PCT: .397 HOME: MIA, NY. ROAD: CHI, MIL 

04. ATL 28-49 PCT: .364 HOME: BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: CLE, MIL 

03. MIL 26-50 PCT: .342 HOME: ORL, IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: BOS, CLE


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Best case remaining scenario is that we catch SEA and CHA while keep behind PHL, SAC, NY, MIN. We can go as low as 5 or have an unlucky winning streak an end up in the 10+ range.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's hope they continue being Very Careful with Aldridge and Roy. For that matter, Udoka seems to be hobbling. Honestly, I'd be perfectly happy to see 'em go with the crew that took on the Rockets, minus Udoka, the rest of the way. Let Jack, Rodriguez, and Outlaw (and I suppose Magloire) try to carry the team, with guys like Webster, Jones, and LaFrentz getting lots of burn to see what they've got to offer. Any wins that group can put together I'd consider well worth it, just to see the development.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i kind of want to see the run and gun with these guys. just to see what happens.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Is the Suns’s Hawks pic top four lotto protected? If it isn’t the Hawks better run the table with that schedule.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

2k said:


> Is the Suns’s Hawks pic top four lotto protected? If it isn’t the Hawks better run the table with that schedule.


Top 3


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry for the late update for those that have been following this thread. I actually live on a small island and all 80 homes were out of power from 1400 to 0230. Great chance to get to know our neighbors even more and ponder a post apocalyptic world. 

Update as of 1115, 4/10/07: 

12. IND 34-42 PCT: .447 HOME: NJ, WAS. ROAD: PHI, MIL, MIA, ATL 

10. MIN 32-45 PCT: .416 HOME: DAL, SA, MEM. ROAD: GS, DEN 

10. N Y 32-45 PCT: .416 HOME: NJ. ROAD: CHI, NJ, TOR, CHA 

08. SAC 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: GS, NOO, LAL. ROAD: MEM, SA, LAC 

08. PHI 31-45 PCT: .408 HOME: IND, ORL, CLE. ROAD: BOS, DET, TOR 

07. POR 31-46 PCT: .403 HOME: HOU, SEA, GS. ROAD: LAC, UT 

05. SEA 31-47 PCT: .397 HOME: DAL. ROAD: PHX, POR, LAL 

05. CHA 31-47 PCT: .397 HOME: MIA, NY. ROAD: CHI, MIL 

04. ATL 28-49 PCT: .364 HOME: BOS, WAS, IND. ROAD: CLE, MIL 

03. MIL 26-51 PCT: .338 HOME: IND, CHA, ATL. ROAD: BOS, CLE 

There are a couple of big lottery implication games today. Bos @ Atl and Ind @ Phi. Also we have Mia @ cha, trying to avenge the loss to Cha a couple days ago at home. Go 'Cats! Sac is @ Mem which a win by Sac would put them at 32 wins, and NY @ Chi.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update Big Q! I looke forward to this.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Phi up 10 over Indy in second, Cha up 12 on Mia in second.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1930, 4/10/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 34-43 PCT: .442, @MIL, @MIA, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

08. MIN 32-45 PCT: .416, DAL, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

08. N Y 32-45 PCT: .416, @NJ, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

08. PHI 32-45 PCT: .416, @BOS, ORL, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

08. SAC 32-45 PCT: .416, @SA, GS, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

07. CHA 32-47 PCT: .405, @CHI, @MIL, NY 

06. POR 31-46 PCT: .403, HOU, @LAC, SEA, @UTA, GS 

05. SEA 31-47 PCT: .397, @PHX, @POR, @LAL, DAL 

04. ATL 29-49 PCT: .372, WAS, @CLE, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 26-51 PCT: .338, IND, @BOS, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

Sac beat Mem, and I went ahead and gave NY a loss in this update as they are getting pounded by 32 in the 4th by Chi.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

This has been a very helpful night for us in the lottery race. Sacramento, Charlotte, Atlanta, and and Philadelphia all won. Too bad the Knicks are getting blown out, though.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BIG Q said:


> I actually live on a small island and all 80 homes were out of power from 1400 to 0230.


Tempe got islands?

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Tempe got islands?


So I hear. He's trying to sell me some oceanfront property, too. Whattaya think?

Ed O.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

barfo said:


> Tempe got islands?
> 
> barfo


Just one. I live in a private community called "The Lakes." If I knew how to add a picture I would. 

Here is a link that shows a map of the area.

http://thelakesaz.com/?page=Map

Here is a cool link also.

http://thelakesaz.com/?page=Fly_Over


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> Update as of 1930, 4/10/07:
> 
> This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played.
> 
> ...




IMHO you need to rank them by losses not percentages

the amount of losses determines the rankings at the end, not the current perentages

we are 7th worst by losses

and very close to going 10 or 11


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> IMHO you need to rank them by losses not percentages


ranking by wins is more critical, since the win column is actually the loss column in this case : )

wins/games left:

4. atlanta 29/4
5. seattle 31/4
6. portland 31/5
7. charlotte 32/3
8. new york 32/4
9. sacramento 32/5
9. minnesota 32/5
9. philly 32/5
12. indiana 34/5


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> IMHO you need to rank them by losses not percentages
> 
> the amount of losses determines the rankings at the end, not the current perentages
> 
> ...


You are correct in implying that the percentages mean little. But when teams have not played the same number of games that is the logical way to rank them. ESPN, Fox Sports and SI.com all rank teams this way. With that said, you are incorrect in looking at the losses. When looking at the worst record in hopes of getting the most ping pong balls, wins are the critical criteria. The teams are essentially trying to avoid wins in order to get the most ping pong balls. 

If one team is 30-51 and another is 29-52, and both are trying to finish with the fewest wins at the end of the season, only one team really has control of their situation. That is the team with the fewest wins. All they have to do is lose their game and they have the worse record. Right now, if Cha, Sac, Phi, NY, Min, and Indy want more ping pong balls than Portland, they are screwed. Portland has 31 wins, they all have 32 or more wins. They can not un-win games. If Portland just loses, they will have more ping pong balls based on fewer wins. Those other teams losses are of little concern. The fact that they have more wins than Portland is what matters most in this scenario.

Conversely, when you are trying to get the best record in the league, you are trying to avoid losses. The team with the fewest losses gets the number one seed for the playoffs.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1930, 4/10/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 34-43 PCT: .442, @MIL, @MIA, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

09. MIN 32-45 PCT: .416, DAL, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

09. PHI 32-45 PCT: .416, @BOS, ORL, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

09. SAC 32-45 PCT: .416, @SA, GS, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

08. N Y 32-46 PCT: .410, @NJ, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

07. CHA 32-47 PCT: .405, @CHI, @MIL, NY 

06. POR 31-46 PCT: .403, HOU, @LAC, SEA, @UTA, GS 

05. SEA 31-47 PCT: .397, @PHX, @POR, @LAL, DAL 

04. ATL 29-49 PCT: .372, WAS, @CLE, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 26-51 PCT: .338, IND, @BOS, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

Sac beat Mem, and I went ahead and gave NY a loss in this update as they are getting pounded by 32 in the 4th by Chi.

I edited because I had NY with 45 losses and the wrong percentage which moved them into number eight alone when corrected, and pushing the others down numerically.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I doubt the Sonics will win another game unless they beat us which may happen, but I doubt it. So I think 6th is the best we can hope for.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

mgb said:


> I doubt the Sonics will win another game unless they beat us which may happen, but I doubt it. So I think 6th is the best we can hope for.


You do know Roy will not be playing in the game as it is the second of a back to back. I do not know how Portland can win.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

BIG Q said:


> You do know Roy will not be playing in the game as it is the second of a back to back. I do not know how Portland can win.


I know the last back to back they held Roy out, but that was also just after he banged his knee and their was swelling. Did they actually say that they would hold him out on the second game of back to backs for the rest of the season, or just that one time?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I know the last back to back they held Roy out, but that was also just after he banged his knee and their was swelling. Did they actually say that they would hold him out on the second game of back to backs for the rest of the season, or just that one time?


Yes, they said they would hold him out of all second games of back-to-backs. I was also told that Quick said on a radio show that Roy absolutely not play against the Sonics.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

BIG Q said:


> Yes, they said they would hold him out of all second games of back-to-backs. I was also told that Quick said on a radio show that Roy absolutely not play against the Sonics.


All I can say is the Blazers better be careful, because a lot of their recent moves seem like blatant tanking to me. David Stern is watching . . .


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

BIG Q said:


> Yes, they said they would hold him out of all second games of back-to-backs. I was also told that Quick said on a radio show that Roy absolutely not play against the Sonics.


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> All I can say is the Blazers better be careful, because a lot of their recent moves seem like blatant tanking to me. David Stern is watching . . .



actually stern would be looking at others before us. zach and aldridge have legitimate medical reasons to be out. holding roy out 1 game is nothing compared to what some other teams are doing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't wait to see the Blazers/Sonics game. I have a feeling some of the rotations are going to be hillarious


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> Update as of 1930, 4/10/07:
> 
> This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played.
> 
> ...


7 teams are currently separated by only 2 games in the loss column and only 1 game in the win column.

That is crazy!!

That means those teams could end up anywhere from 5th worst record to 11th. There will likely be a lot of ties, with teams splitting evenly the lotto balls from those tied positions.

What does it matter?

5th worst record actually has a decent chance of valuting into the top 3. It is very common. 6th still gives pretty good odds.

11th worst record, has very low odds of moving up. I can't think of a team that has done it since they changed the system.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> All I can say is the Blazers better be careful, because a lot of their recent moves seem like blatant tanking to me. David Stern is watching . . .


Yeah, I can see that. I mean, if you're a player, you're going to let some doctor cut your hand open and work on the tendons just so the team has a better chance of losing. Or, maybe you'd be willing to let some guy thread a catheter up to your heart from your groin and zap away some nerve tissue just to help increase the odds of getting Oden. Or, perhaps you'd be willing to get your second concussion of the seaon, like Udoka did, just to miss a couple of weeks so the Blazers could lose a few more games. And, in the case of Roy, you get held out of one game because of swelling on the knee, see specialists in both Houston and Dallas, and do all of that just to camouflage that you're helping the team tank.

Yeah, I'll bet David Stern is figuring out the fine even as we speak...type...read... whatever.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Masbee said:


> 7 teams are currently separated by only 2 games in the loss column and only 1 game in the win column.
> 
> That is crazy!!
> 
> ...


Didn't Orlando vault up there and get Shaq from that area?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1150, 4/11/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 34-43 PCT: .442, *@MIL*, @MIA, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

09. MIN 32-45 PCT: .416, *DAL*, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

09. PHI 32-45 PCT: .416, *@BOS*, ORL, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

09. SAC 32-45 PCT: .416, *@SA*, GS, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

08. N Y 32-46 PCT: .410, @NJ, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

07. CHA 32-47 PCT: .405, @CHI, @MIL, NY 

06. POR 31-46 PCT: .403, *HOU*, @LAC, SEA, @UTA, GS 

05. SEA 31-47 PCT: .397, *@PHX*, @POR, @LAL, DAL 

04. ATL 29-49 PCT: .372, WAS, @CLE, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 26-51 PCT: .338, *IND*, @BOS, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

*The games in bold are todays lotto affecting games.*


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

BIG Q said:


> Didn't Orlando vault up there and get Shaq from that area?


No, that's how they got Webber (traded for Penny) the year after they got Shaq, and that's why they changed the system.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> ranking by wins is more critical, since the win column is actually the loss column in this case : )
> 
> wins/games left:
> 
> ...




well... I am not too sure it matters whether you count the losses or the wins... the end result at the end of the season is what counts, and any tie breakers.

consequently Big O... losses can not be un-lossed 

my point was percentages are not really what I look at now so close to the end of the season.

by Losses
3. milwaukee 51/5 (possible total 56 losses at the end)
4. atlanta 49/4 (possible 53)
5. seattle 47/4 (possible 51)
5. portland 46/5 (possible 51)
7. charlotte 47/3 (possible 50)
8. new york 46/4 (possible 50)
9. sacramento 45/5 (possible 50)
9. minnesota 45/5 (possible 50)
9. philly 45/5 (possible 50)
12. indiana 43/5 (possible 48)


you say potatoe I say potatoe... same result


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> well... I am not too sure it matters whether you count the losses or the wins... the end result at the end of the season is what counts, *and any tie breakers*.
> 
> consequently Big O... losses can not be un-lossed
> 
> ...


There are no lotto tie breakers. If three teams tie for the ninth worst record, they just pool the ping pong bals alloted for picks 9, 10, 11 and disperse them evenly. If a situation arose where there was a fraction like 5.3 ppb's per team they would do a coin flip to see which team gets the extra ball. If none of the tied teams got into the lotto they would also have a coin flip to break the ties and determine the draft order of picks 9-11. Teams head to head matchups and all do not apply to the lotto tiebreakers.

As for the losses, if every lotto team lost every game remaining, then yes, Portland would tie for fifth with Seattle, but they have a matchup Saturday so that will most likely not happen. If every lotto team lost their remaining games and Portland won theirs then Portland would at worst finish at 13th. Very unlikely.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Talkhard said:


> All I can say is the Blazers better be careful, because a lot of their recent moves seem like blatant tanking to me. David Stern is watching . . .


i dont think we are the worst tankers but we are up there.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> i dont think we are the worst tankers but we are up there.



Randolph and Aldridge are really the only two players that we are missing from ther line up. Both have had surgery, so it would be pretty hard for anyone to point the finger at us and call us takers. That said, Randolph's surgery probably could have been delayed, but sitting him and increasing our chances of winning prove we aren't tanking. Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Philly won tonight and Sac is actually playing S.A. closely. 
With KG done for the year and the wolve's schedule, Minny is hard pressed to win another game.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2205, 4/11/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-43 PCT: .449, @MIA, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 33-45 PCT: .423, ORL, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

08. MIN 32-46 PCT: .410, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

08. SAC 32-46 PCT: .410, GS, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

08. N Y 32-46 PCT: .410, @NJ, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

07. CHA 32-47 PCT: .405, @CHI, @MIL, NY 

06. POR 31-47 PCT: .397, @LAC, SEA, @UTA, GS 

05. SEA 31-48 PCT: .392, @POR, @LAL, DAL 

04. ATL 29-49 PCT: .372, WAS, @CLE, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 26-52 PCT: .333, @BOS, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

The games in bold are todays lotto affecting games. 

All games complete tonight. No lottery teams playin on Thursday.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2359, 4/12/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-43 PCT: .449, *@MIA*, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 33-45 PCT: .423, ORL, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

08. MIN 32-46 PCT: .410, *SA*, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

08. SAC 32-46 PCT: .410, *GS*, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

08. N Y 32-46 PCT: .410, *@NJ*, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

07. CHA 32-47 PCT: .405, *@CHI*, @MIL, NY 

06. POR 31-47 PCT: .397, *@LAC*, SEA, @UTA, GS 

05. SEA 31-48 PCT: .392, @POR, @LAL, DAL 

04. ATL 29-49 PCT: .372, *WAS*, @CLE, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 26-52 PCT: .333, *@BOS*, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

The games in bold are todays lotto affecting games.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

For us, we need to worry about one game. In the immortal words of the Bay City Rollers, it's all about "S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y...Night!" I don't think we'll catch Atlanta for #4; they're too focused on trying to keep their draft pick to win another game, much less two or three. However, if we lose to Seattle, I think we'll lose the string. 

That leaves us at #5. Last year, #5 was pretty lucky for the Raps. The year before, it was pretty lucky for us. I'm cool with #5.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

maxiep said:


> For us, we need to worry about one game. In the immortal words of the Bay City Rollers, it's all about "S-A-T-U-R-D-A-Y...Night!" I don't think we'll catch Atlanta for #4; they're too focused on trying to keep their draft pick to win another game, much less two or three. However, if we lose to Seattle, I think we'll lose the string.


Atlanta's got three winnable games, though... Washington (without Arenas or Butler, I believe) at home. At the Bucks. And then Indy at home.

Those are some bad teams.

Of course, it IS the Hawks. And Josh Smith is suspended, Johnson is hurt, etc.

So, yeah. Hoping for three wins is too much to ask. 2-2 would tie them with us if we lose out, though...



> That leaves us at #5. Last year, #5 was pretty lucky for the Raps. The year before, it was pretty lucky for us. I'm cool with #5.


#5 is palatable, given our season, yes.

The funny thing is that I had us pegged at 32 wins this year, and it's looking like we might end there, but this is a pretty good bad team... unlike last year, when we were a terrible bad team. I'm feeling much better about it all...

Ed O.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Winning another game could be disasterous for us. There are currently four teams with 32 wins (CHA, NYK, MIN and SAC). That could drop us from 6th to 10th. That's an entirely different realm of draft pick.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> but this is a pretty good bad team... unlike last year, when we were a terrible bad team. I'm feeling much better about it all...
> 
> Ed O.


You have to admit, that is a pretty funny comment, especially takent out of context.

"Just got back from the doctor. He told me I have terminal cancer.....but its a pretty good terminal cancer. What a relief. I am so glad it's not bad terminal cancer."


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ed O said:


> The funny thing is that I had us pegged at 32 wins this year, and it's looking like we might end there, but this is a pretty good bad team... unlike last year, when we were a terrible bad team. I'm feeling much better about it all...
> 
> Ed O.


Whoa, Ed. Did somebody slip you some lithium or something? If you keep talking this way we're going to have to sign you up for the Optimist's Club.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Whoa, Ed. Did somebody slip you some lithium or something? If you keep talking this way we're going to have to sign you up for the Optimist's Club.


I actually used to be optimistic... when we were good (or even slightly above average). I used to rip media for assuming Portland was going to be bad based on poor starts to seasons, and I had great faith that the team would be able to rebuild on the fly.

But then we replaced Whitsitt with PatterNash. We let players walk, we traded our best players and extended (EXTENDED!) players for the first time in recent history.

It was the setting for a perfect storm. A perfect ****storm.

No amount of optimism was going to help that, and so I just embraced reality and looked forward to the day that Nash would be gone and the team would start to be getting better.

The last draft day was, to me, the turning point in terms of direction.

But we were still going to be bad this year, and the draft was particularly (even, perhaps, spectacularly) strong. I saw (and see) this as the LAST CHANCE for this team to add a top-tier talent through the draft, because we should be at LEAST mediocre for the next few years.

So this year I continued to seem negative... a combination of reality (we're bad) and hope (a good pick will help cement our future competitiveness).

But this year is almost over. Four more games. Then, Ed Optimistic is back. 

Until they **** up again. 

Ed O.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> It was the setting for a perfect storm. A perfect ****storm.
> 
> No amount of optimism was going to help that, and so I just embraced reality and looked forward to the day that Nash would be gone and the team would start to be getting better.
> Ed O.


Funny that you have the rep as the town pessimist. I beat you to the punch on embracing reality. Actually, if you recall, I forecast that ****storm before it arrived. You actually debated for more optimism. I preached doom and gloom. I think I used the phrase, "and the Rose Garden will become a masoleum." You were quick to recognize the black clouds and howling winds. Not sure why so many others couldn't see the storm when it had arrived.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Funny that you have the rep as the town pessimist. I beat you to the punch on embracing reality. Actually, if you recall, I forecast that ****storm before it arrived. You actually debated for more optimism. I preached doom and gloom. I think I used the phrase, "and the Rose Garden will become a masoleum." You were quick to recognize the black clouds and howling winds. Not sure why so many others couldn't see the storm when it had arrived.


You're right... I REALLY tried to give Nash a chance. I really, really did.

I suppose I've heard from so many people on this board for so long that I'm a pessimist that I've forgotten some of the deets in my transformation...

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

e_blazer1 said:


> Whoa, Ed. Did somebody slip you some lithium or something? If you keep talking this way we're going to have to sign you up for the Optimist's Club.


I think he is high on cold medicine :rofl:

bring us back the old Ed O :banana:







j/k Ed


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

On the tanking front, Milwaukee and Boston are locked in an epic battle tonight. The Bucks, without Michael Redd, Andrew Bogut and Maurice Williams are presently up 89-82 at Boston, who is playing without Pierce, Wally and Al Jeff, although Delonte West surprisingly is playing. I think Ruben Patterson is screwing it up for his team by scoring 20 points so far and making a shocking 10 out of 10 ft's on the night.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

dudleysghost said:


> On the tanking front, Milwaukee and Boston are locked in an epic battle tonight. The Bucks, without Michael Redd, Andrew Bogut and Maurice Williams are presently up 89-82 at Boston, who is playing without Pierce, Wally and Al Jeff, although Delonte West surprisingly is playing. I think Ruben Patterson is screwing it up for his team by scoring 20 points so far and making a shocking 10 out of 10 ft's on the night.


Milwaukee is also without Charlie V.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2200, 4/13/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-44 PCT: .443, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 33-45 PCT: .423, *ORL*, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

10. MIN 32-46 PCT: .410, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

08. SAC 32-47 PCT: .405, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

08. N Y 32-47 PCT: .405, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

07. CHA 32-48 PCT: .400, *@MIL*, NY 

05. SEA 31-48 PCT: .392, *@POR*, @LAL, DAL 

05. POR 31-48 PCT: .392, *SEA*, @UTA, GS 

04. ATL 29-50 PCT: .367, *@CLE*, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 27-52 PCT: .342, *CHA*, ATL, @CLE 

The games in bold are 4/14/07's lotto affecting games.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You might as well drop MIL too at least as far as we are concern.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I say "Lose out, baby!". All we need to do is lose our last 3 games and we are 5th in the lottery, that's a certainty. And looking at this link from last year:
http://sports-law.blogspot.com/2006/04/throwing-games-and-nba-draft-lottery.html

We would have a 18.5% chance of getting Greg Oden or Durant. a 29.1% chance of moving into the top three. Even if we just hold at five we are in a lot better position to do whatever will help the team the most. We need somebody playing tonight who is not trying to impress anyone and someone who has looked closely at the close pack in the lottery race. Unfortunately, Magloire, Jones, Outlaw, Dickau, Sergio, Schenscher and Webster are all trying to play for a contract or playing to make an impression or build their own self-esteem. Brandon Roy has stated he won't tank. So, if you are reading this, Jarret Jack or Raef LaFrentz; I think you are the guys. We already know what you bring to the table. Do what you gotta do in these next three games!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Ukrainefan said:


> I say "Lose out, baby!". All we need to do is lose our last 3 games and we are 5th in the lottery, that's a certainty. And looking at this link from last year:
> http://sports-law.blogspot.com/2006/04/throwing-games-and-nba-draft-lottery.html
> 
> We would have a 18.5% chance of getting Greg Oden or Durant. a 29.1% chance of moving into the top three. Even if we just hold at five we are in a lot better position to do whatever will help the team the most. We need somebody playing tonight who is not trying to impress anyone and someone who has looked closely at the close pack in the lottery race. Unfortunately, Magloire, Jones, Outlaw, Dickau, Sergio, Schenscher and Webster are all trying to play for a contract or playing to make an impression or build their own self-esteem. Brandon Roy has stated he won't tank. So, if you are reading this, Jarret Jack or Raef LaFrentz; I think you are the guys. We already know what you bring to the table. Do what you gotta do in these next three games!


roy is out tommorrow. he wont play back to back


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

excellent.

jack/sergio/dickau
webster/jones
outlaw
raef
Jamaal/10-day contact guy

we should have no chance


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1900, 4/14/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-44 PCT: .443, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 33-46 PCT: .418, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

10. MIN 32-46 PCT: .410, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

08. SAC 32-47 PCT: .405, @LAC, NOK, LAL 

08. N Y 32-47 PCT: .405, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

07. CHA 32-48 PCT: .400, *@MIL*, NY 

05. SEA 31-48 PCT: .392, *@POR*, @LAL, DAL 

05. POR 31-48 PCT: .392, *SEA*, @UTA, GS 

04. ATL 29-51 PCT: .363, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 27-52 PCT: .342, *CHA*, ATL, @CLE 

The games in bold are 4/14/07's lotto affecting games.

Updated Philly and Atl. Cha leads Mil in the third 65-56.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 1955, 4/14/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-44 PCT: .443, NJ, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 33-46 PCT: .418, @DET, CLE, @TOR 

10. MIN 32-46 PCT: .410, SA, @GS, @DEN, MEM 

09. CHA 33-48 PCT: .407, NY

07. SAC 32-47 PCT: .405, @LAC, NOK, LAL

07. N Y 32-47 PCT: .405, @TOR, NJ, @CHA 

05. SEA 31-48 PCT: .392, *@POR*, @LAL, DAL 

05. POR 31-48 PCT: .392, *SEA*, @UTA, GS 

04. ATL 29-51 PCT: .363, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 27-52 PCT: .342, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

The games in bold are 4/14/07's lotto affecting games.

Updated Philly and Atl loses and Cha win.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

All I can say is the experience of Seattle pays off with a loss for them: they were smart enough to see the impact of this game on the lottery. Gotta give credit to Nate for givng our worst shooter (Freddie Jones) 43 minutes but it just wan't enough. Nate also gave Schensler 15 minutes, but drats, the guy goes 2 for 2 with 6 rebounds!


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2200, 4/14/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-44 PCT: .443, *NJ*, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 33-46 PCT: .418, *@DET*, CLE, @TOR 

10. CHA 33-48 PCT: .407, NY

07. MIN 32-47 PCT: .405, *@GS*, @DEN, MEM 

07. SAC 32-47 PCT: .405, *@LAC*, NOK, LAL

07. N Y 32-47 PCT: .405, *@TOR*, NJ, @CHA 

06. POR 32-48 PCT: .400, @UTA, GS 

05. SEA 31-49 PCT: .388, *@LAL*, DAL 

04. ATL 29-51 PCT: .363, @MIL, IND 

03. MIL 27-52 PCT: .342, CHA, ATL, @CLE 

The games in bold are 4/15/07's lotto affecting games.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Update as of 2115, 4/15/07: 

This update now shows the teams games in the order that they will be played. 

12. IND 35-45 PCT: .438, @ATL, WAS 

11. PHI 34-46 PCT: .425, CLE, @TOR 

10. CHA 33-48 PCT: .407, NY

09. SAC 33-47 PCT: .413, *NOK*, LAL

06. MIN 32-48 PCT: .400, *@DEN*, MEM 

06. N Y 32-48 PCT: .400, *NJ*, @CHA 

06. POR 32-48 PCT: .400, *@UTA*, GS 

05. SEA 31-50 PCT: .382, DAL 

04. ATL 29-51 PCT: .363, *@MIL*, IND 

03. MIL 27-53 PCT: .338, *ATL*, @CLE 

The games in bold are 4/16/07's lotto affecting games.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

09. CHA 33-48 PCT: .407, NY

09. SAC 33-48 PCT: .407, LAL

06. MIN 32-49 PCT: .395, MEM 

06. N Y 32-49 PCT: .395, @CHA 

06. POR 32-49 PCT: .395, GS 

05. SEA 31-50 PCT: .383, DAL

All these games will be played on wednesday.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

axs31 said:


> 09. CHA 33-48 PCT: .407, NY
> 
> 09. SAC 33-48 PCT: .407, LAL
> 
> ...


Our tie-buddies New York and Minnesota are going to have to tank hard to lose these games...

Odds are decent that we could end up with sole possession of #6 or in a two-way tie...

Guess there's potential for a tie for #5.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> Our tie-buddies New York and Minnesota are going to have to tank hard to lose these games...


not really. bobcats are playing by far the best of any bottom 10 team right now and are obviously not concerned at all with draft position - in their last 10 games they've dropped from a virtual lock on #3 all the way to 9-10. also griz just beat SA (beat their bench anyway) and will have some confidence and no reason to lose, and will be playing hard to finish the season on an up note. 



> Guess there's potential for a tie for #5.


mavs bench > sonics NBADL bench so probably not.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

and GS clinched a playoff berth last night...the question is whether they will show up in POR or use the game to rest players for the playoffs....


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> and GS clinched a playoff berth last night...the question is whether they will show up in POR or use the game to rest players for the playoffs....


Actually GS has yet to clinch. I believe they can do so tonight however. Either way, they will still be battling the Lakers over position, so hopefully they will be playing to win.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

good thing we beat GS last time. might give them a little motivation to play hard if nothing else does. pretty amazing after all that tanking that if we win 1 game we might be drafting 10th.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Actually GS has yet to clinch. I believe they can do so tonight however. Either way, they will still be battling the Lakers over position, so hopefully they will be playing to win.


Ah, my fault then....I certainly WANT GS coming into tomorrow nights game NEEDING to win to clinch a playoff spot....a win tomorrow night by POR could plummet POR from #6 to #10...that is a significant drop...not only in ping pong ball chances (which are small at #6 anyway...but more importantly in the type of talent that will be there when they pick...


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Clips beat the Suns, and GS will beat the Mavs. I think that means tomorrow's games are huge for LA and GS. If we beat GS and the Clips win, they get the last spot. If GS wins, they clinch. Heh, Blazers can play the spoiler. Fortunately, that means GS will play hard and help our final plunge into the lottery.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

SLAM said:


> Clips beat the Suns, and GS will beat the Mavs. I think that means tomorrow's games are huge for LA and GS. If we beat GS and the Clips win, they get the last spot. If GS wins, they clinch. Heh, Blazers can play the spoiler. Fortunately, that means GS will play hard and help our final plunge into the lottery.



it was close, clips almost blew it.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Worst case draft scenario now is 8th place (likely tied with 1 or 2 teams).


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Best case is tied for 5th (possibly several ways, but at the least with Seattle).


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Tonight's key games:

Seattle vs. Dallas
Portland vs. GS
NY vs. Charlotte
Memphis vs. Minny
Sac vs. Lakers

For the best lotto spot, we need Seattle, NY, Minny to win, and us to lose. In that scenario, we tie Seattle for 5th. We'll see. Mavs are resting their starters and GS needs the win to clinch playoffs. Sac will probably lose, but the Minny and NY games are tough to call.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

SLAM said:


> Worst case draft scenario now is 8th place (likely tied with 1 or 2 teams).



well technically the worst case draft scenerio is us picking 13th. the odds of that happening are around 14,000,000 to 1, but still it's a possibility :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> well technically the worst case draft scenerio is us picking 13th. the odds of that happening are around 14,000,000 to 1, but still it's a possibility :biggrin:




If the worst draft possition we could get is 8th, wouldn't 11th be the worst we could draft? I mean assuming we end up 8th, and the 9th, 10th and 11th teams all get the top three picks that would only push us down 3 slots. Once those possitions are filled the draft goes in order of record.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm getting a good chuckle out of this thread, because I'm sure this same conversation is going on right now at Blazers HQ. Pritchard and co. are sitting around biting their nails and praying that the right teams win and lose tonight to guarantee the Blazers the best possible chance in the lottery. They've done the math just like we have.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> If the worst draft possition we could get is 8th, wouldn't 11th be the worst we could draft? I mean assuming we end up 8th, and the 9th, 10th and 11th teams all get the top three picks that would only push us down 3 slots. Once those possitions are filled the draft goes in order of record.



if we win and sac and charlotte lose we would be in a 4 way tie for 7th-10th with a 1:4 chance of picking 10th (then somewhere between a 1:3 million to 1:4 million chance of getting bumped to 13th). if you want to factor in the odds of beating GS as 40:1 (probably about right) odds of picking 13th are more like 500 million to 1 

obviously that's a joke, but we do have a very realistic chance of picking as low as 8th. fortunately we aren't about to beat GS, or it would be 10th.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Tonight is the big night.

G.S. could still be eliminated from the playoffs if the Clips win and G.S. loses. So they still have everything to play for at the Rose Garden.

Minnesota is playing the worst team in the league. Unfortunately, Minnesota is also playing like the worst team in the league. Hopefully they will pull out a win at home over the Grizz.

N.Y. at Charlotte should be close. If anything you'd have to give the edge to Charlotte, especially at home. But anyone could win this game.

Seattle should have a chance against Dallas. Check out the Dallas starting 5 from last night: Greg Buckner, Devean George, DeSagana Diop, Maurice Ager, and Jose Juan Barea. Yikes!

Lets keep our fingers crossed!


----------

